# halloween bowling game



## ppko (Oct 22, 2004)

here is a halloween bowling game pretty hard and the laughing witch drives you nuts I scored a 92 on my first try http://www.club300.ru/public/content/media/humor/cat/cat.swf


----------



## someguy (Oct 22, 2004)

Actually there is a thread where that was posted last year.  
Still fun though.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 22, 2004)

98.  The cackling wasn't as bad as the "MREE-OW!"


----------



## ppko (Oct 22, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Actually there is a thread where that was posted last year.
> Still fun though.


I didn't check sorry about that


----------



## ppko (Oct 22, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> 98. The cackling wasn't as bad as the "MREE-OW!"


grr must beat your score


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 22, 2004)

113 first round...  :asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 22, 2004)

Fun game- I think I was having stage fright with that witch looking at my every move!!

  It took me awhile, but I finally got 115.  Scores went as follows....80, 74, 83, 86, 115!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 22, 2004)

106...must improve...!

ETA: 109..not much better - augh!


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 22, 2004)

174... booya!


----------



## Shodan (Oct 22, 2004)

174??!!  How in the???????  Did you bribe the witch somehow?!!

  Good for you there sir Moose!!  Will have to keep trying.......

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 23, 2004)

BOO-yeah!   227!

I'm on a slower connection here - not sure if that changed the arrow speed or not.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 23, 2004)

My first game got a 117


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 23, 2004)

got a 110 on my first game


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 25, 2004)

*bows to Feisty's superior cat-bowling skills*

 :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 25, 2004)

lmao - there's a sentence I would have never guessed I'd read!

I haven't been able to duplicate that success ... stupid thing's addictive...!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

wow... clearly I suck at bowling...


----------

